# Furacão NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)



## Minho (28 Out 2007 às 19:02)

Conforme já foi dito no tópico de Previsão e Seguimento de Furacões no Atlântico está oficialmente declarada a formação da Tempestade Tropical NOEL, a 14 Tempestade/Furacão desta Época.

Para já nada de mais a apontar a não ser um possível fortalecimento nas próximas 24 horas...

Às 18h o centro da Tempestade encontrava-se a Sul do Haiti/República Dominicana

Continua a haver grande confusão entre os modelos na previsão da trajectória, mas o NHC aponta para o landfall em Cuba










> FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA...INCLUDING POSSIBLE
> INLAND WATCHES AND WARNINGS...PLEASE MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED
> BY YOUR LOCAL WEATHER OFFICE.
> 
> ...
















.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Out 2007 às 23:27)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)*

*Tempestade tropical Noel se forma no Sul do Haiti*

A *16a* depressão da temporada 2007 de ciclones no Atlântico ganhou força e se transformou na tempestade tropical Noel neste domingo, no mar do Caribe, ao Sul do Haiti, de acordo com o Centro Nacional de Furacões norte-americano. Segundo o órgão, a tempestade tinha ventos que atingiam 81 quilômetros por hora e anteriormente havia trazido fortes chuvas ao Haiti e à República Dominicana.
A maior parte dos modelos utilizados na previsão de tempestades não calculou que o sistema poderia atingir a força de um ciclone durante a passagem pelo sul da ilha de Hispaniola em direção à Cuba. Tempestades tropicais não representam ameaças graves aos países desenvolvidos, mas as chuvas trazidas por elas podem ser fatais em áreas mais pobres. O Haiti é particularmente vulnerável à enchentes e deslizamentos de terra por conta do desmatamento de suas florestas.
O Centro de furacões afirmou que há previsão de precipitação acumulada de 200 a 300 mm em partes de Hispaniola, no Sudeste de Cuba e na Jamaica, sendo que em algumas áreas isoladas o volume pode chegar a 510 mm. 
A temporada de furacões dura seis meses e deve terminar no final de novembro.

Reuters


----------



## Gerofil (28 Out 2007 às 23:34)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)*





copyright © NHC


----------



## Gerofil (29 Out 2007 às 18:25)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)*

*Tempestade tropical castiga República Dominicana e mata 12*

SANTO DOMINGO - Pelo menos 12 pessoas morreram e muitas outras desapareceram nesta segunda-feira na República Dominicana, devido à passagem da tempestade tropical Noel, que causou chuvas torrenciais na ilha de Hispaniola. A Comissão Dominicana de Emergência Nacional declarou alerta vermelho em seis províncias e na capital, Santo Domingo, por causa da chuva. 
A 14ª tempestade da temporada de furacões de 2007 no Atlântico despejou entre 25 e 51 centímetros no país e em seu vizinho, o Haiti. Em algumas áreas, a precipitação podia chegar a 76 centímetros, disse o Centro Nacional de Furacões dos Estados Unidos. 
Em Bonao, 90 quilômetros ao norte de Santo Domingo, pelo menos cinco pessoas morreram na enchente, segundo autoridades locais. Cinco outras mortes foram registradas em San José de Ocoa, a 135 quilômetros da capital, e a rádio local afirmou que houve duas mortes no distrito de Santo Domingo. 
Os pousos e as aterrissagens no aeroporto internacional de Santo Domingo foram cancelados. 
A tempestade estava passando sobre o Haiti, e segundo o centro de furacões dos EUA o sistema deve passar perto do extremo leste de Cuba, para depois atravessar as Bahamas e seguir para o Atlântico. A previsão é que a tempestade não passe pela Flórida nem pelas instalações de gás e petróleo no golfo do México. 
Embora o sistema tenha passado pela capital haitiana, Porto Príncipe, os piores efeitos parecem ter sido sentidos na República Dominicana. O Haiti, o país mais pobre das Américas, é especialmente sujeito a enchentes porque 90% de suas florestas foram derrubados, principalmente para produzir carvão. A República Dominicana possui mais vegetação. 
Em 2004, a tempestade tropical Jeanne matou 3.000 pessoas na cidade portuária de Gonaives, no Haiti. Na primavera do mesmo ano, enchentes no sul do país mataram mais 2.000. A temporada de furacões do Atlântico dura seis meses e vai até o fim de novembro. Embora o número de sistemas - 14 - deste ano esteja acima do normal, não chega aos pés de 2005, quando foram registradas 28 tempestades, e furacões enormes, como o Katrina, castigaram os Estados Unidos. 

O Globo Online


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2007 às 01:22)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)*

Pelo menos 21 pessoas morreram e 33 estão desaparecidos na República Dominicana devido a passagem da tempestade tropical NOEL.
A tempestade tropical NOEL aproxima-se agora do sul de Cuba e das Bahamas.


----------



## Rog (30 Out 2007 às 09:07)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)*






NHC:


> ...NOEL HUGGING THE NORTH COAST OF CUBA...
> 
> A TROPICAL STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FOR THE CUBAN PROVINCES
> OF CIEGO DE AVILA...CAMAGUEY...LAS TUNAS... HOLGUIN...AND
> ...




Um off topic, tudo serve de desculpa para subir o petroleo.. até uma tempestade que nem se prevê passar pelo Golfo...




> *"Brent" atinge os 90 dólares pela primeira vez*
> 
> O barril de "brent", negociado em Londres, atingiu pela primeira vez os 90 dólares. O preço da matéria-prima está a ser impulsionado pelo encerramento de várias plataformas petrolíferas na região do Golfo do México e pela subida do valor do euro face ao dólar.
> 
> ...



Jornal de Negócios

Em NY já chegou aos $93,90


----------



## migueltejo (30 Out 2007 às 12:26)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)*

sera que essa tempestade vira ca para os nossos lados?mas ainda é muito cedo para se saber alguma coisa.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2007 às 14:21)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)*

BOLETIN *TORMENTA TROPICAL NOEL* *ADVERTENCIA NUMERO  11A*

800 AM EDT MARTES 30 DE OCTUBRE DE 2007

*...NOEL SE MUEVE HACIA EL OESTE SOBRE ESTE DE CUBA...*

NHC


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2007 às 15:51)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)*

Ultimo aviso publico para a tempestade tropical NOEL

000
WTNT31 KNHC 301438
TCPAT1
BULLETIN
TROPICAL STORM NOEL ADVISORY NUMBER  12
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL162007
1100 AM EDT TUE OCT 30 2007

...NOEL WEAKENS A LITTLE OVER CUBA...
...HEAVY RAINS CONTINUE OVER HISPANIOLA...AND PORTIONS OF THE
BAHAMAS AND CUBA...

AT 1100 AM EDT...1500 UTC...THE GOVERNMENT OF THE BAHAMAS HAS
DISCONTINUED THE HURRICANE WATCH FOR THE NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS...BUT
A TROPICAL STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FOR THE CENTRAL AND
NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS.

A TROPICAL STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FOR THE CUBAN PROVINCES
OF CIEGO DE AVILA...CAMAGUEY...LAS TUNAS...HOLGUIN...AND GUANTANAMO.

INTERESTS IN SOUTHERN FLORIDA SHOULD MONITOR THE PROGRESS OF NOEL.
A TROPICAL STORM WATCH COULD BE REQUIRED FOR PORTIONS OF SOUTHEAST
FLORIDA LATER TODAY OR TONIGHT.

FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA...INCLUDING POSSIBLE
INLAND WATCHES AND WARNINGS...PLEASE MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED
BY YOUR LOCAL WEATHER OFFICE.

AT 1100 AM EDT...1500Z...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM NOEL WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 21.1 NORTH...LONGITUDE 77.4 WEST OR ABOUT 40
MILES... 60 KM...EAST-SOUTHEAST OF CAMAGUEY CUBA AND ABOUT 270 MILES
...435 KM...SOUTH OF NASSAU IN THE NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS.

NOEL IS MOVING TOWARD THE WEST NEAR 12 MPH...19 KM/HR.  A GRADUAL
TURN TOWARD THE NORTHWEST IS FORECAST DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS.  ON
THIS TRACK...THE CENTER OF NOEL IS EXPECTED TO REMAIN INLAND OVER
CUBA TODAY AND TONIGHT...BUT EMERGE OFF THE NORTHERN COAST OF CUBA
BY TOMORROW.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 45 MPH...75 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  LITTLE CHANGE IN STRENGTH IS FORECAST DURING THE NEXT 24
HOURS.

TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 175 MILES...280
KM...MAINLY TO THE EAST FROM THE CENTER.

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 1001 MB...29.56 INCHES.

ABOVE NORMAL TIDES ARE LIKELY WITHIN THE WARNING AREAS.

NOEL IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE TOTAL RAINFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 10 TO 20
INCHES OVER HISPANIOLA...WITH POSSIBLE ISOLATED MAXIMUM TOTALS OF
30 INCHES.  TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS OF 5 TO 10 INCHES...WITH POSSIBLE
MAXIMUM AMOUNTS OF 15 INCHES...ARE POSSIBLE OVER SOUTHEASTERN CUBA
AND THE BAHAMAS.  THESE RAINS...PARTICULARLY IN HISPANIOLA... ARE
EXPECTED TO CAUSE LIFE-THREATENING FLASH FLOODS AND MUD SLIDES.

REPEATING THE 1100 AM EDT POSITION...21.1 N...77.4 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...WEST NEAR 12 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...45 MPH.
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1001 MB.

AN INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE
CENTER AT 200 PM EDT FOLLOWED BY THE NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY AT 500
PM EDT.

$$
FORECASTER KNABB


----------



## Minho (30 Out 2007 às 20:57)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)*

Pela previsão da direccão da tempestade seguindo os modelos dentro em breve a Tempestade Tropical deverá rumar para NE sendo absorvida na circulação geral de Oeste (conhecida pelos westerlies).


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2007 às 21:57)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)*

*...NOEL AUN CENTRALIZADA TIERRA ADENTRO SOBRE CUBA...*

A LAS 500 PM EDT...2100 UTC...EL GOBIERNO DE CUBA HA EXTENDIDO EL AVISO DE TORMENTA TROPICAL PARA CUBA HACIA EL OESTE Y EL SUR. ESTA AHORA EN EFECTO UN AVISO DE TORMENTA TROPICAL PARA LAS PROVINCIAS DE SANCTI SPIRITUS...CIEGO DE AVILA... CAMAGUEY... LAS ... GRANMA... HOLGUIN... SANTIAGO DE CUBA... Y GUANTANAMO.

NHC

*Noel azota con lluvias a Cuba y deja 2.000 evacuados *

Al menos 2.000 personas fueron evacuadas de zonas de riesgo ante el avance de la tormenta tropical Noel que, tras dejar 24 muertos en República Dominicana y Haití azota con lluvias "localmente intensas" el este de Cuba, informaron este martes las autoridades. Noel está afectando con lluvias "continuas" y "localmente intensas" a las seis provincias del este cubano (Guantánamo, Santiago de Cuba, Granma, Holguín, Las Tunas y Camagüey), señaló el meteorólogo José Rubiera. 
Ante el incremento de las lluvias empezaron las movilizaciones de los consejos de defensa civil para el traslado de la población a zonas más seguras: 1.000 evacuados en Guantánamo y unos 1.000 en Holguín, según el telediario local. La fuente precisó que las autoridades del centro y este de la isla mantienen estricta vigilancia de embalses y ríos de esas regiones ante el peligro de inundaciones. 
Según el Instituto de Meteorología de Cuba (INSMET), Noel se ubicaba la tarde de este martes en la costa del Golfo de Guacanayabo, en los límites entre las provincias de Las Tunas y Granma y tiene vientos máximos sostenidos de 75 km/h. "Vamos a seguir teniendo lluvias en toda la parte oriental del país, incluso lluvias que pueden extenderse mañana (miércoles) hacia la región central de Cuba", una "zona con suelo saturado", alertó Rubiera. 

Telemetro


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2007 às 22:10)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)*

Imagem de Satélite (21h15)





copyright © NOAA


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2007 às 22:44)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)*

*Imagem do satélite Envisat da Agência Espacial Européia (ESA) mostra 
a tempestade tropical Noel deslocando-se pelo Caribe*





copyright © ESA


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2007 às 23:32)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)*

Aviso de Ciclón Tropical - Centro de Pronósticos, INSMET
Fecha: 30 de Octubre de 2007 Hora: 06:00 PM.

AVISO DE CICLON TROPICAL No 13. 

TORMENTA TROPICAL NOEL.

... Noel continúa lentamente al Oeste... 

Desde Villa Clara y Cienfuegos hasta Guantánamo debe prestarse atención a la evolución de la Tormenta Tropical Noel debido a las lluvias fuertes y localmente intensas que lo acompañan, principalmente en zonas montañosas. Estas lluvias se trasladarán gradualmente a la región Central de Cuba, lo que resulta lo más importante, ya que en los sistemas ciclónicos débiles la posición del centro es de muy poca significación práctica. La región central pobremente definida ha continuado con rumbo Oeste a 12 kilómetros por hora. A las seis de la tarde se encontraba, según las observaciones de superficie, en los 20.9 grados de latitud Norte y 78.0 grados de longitud Oeste, en el municipio de Santa Cruz del Sur, provincia de Camagüey.
Al tener la circulación sobre tierra, Noel se ha debilitado más y ahora posee vientos máximos sostenidos de 65 kilómetros por hora. Su presión central continua siendo de 1001 hectoPascal. Se pronostica que la región central de Noel mantendrá durante las próximas horas el rumbo Oeste, a unos 12 kilómetros por hora, cercano a la costa Sur de Camagüey, con poco cambio en intensidad e inclinando su rumbo gradualmente al Noroeste en las próximas 24 a 36 horas, con posibilidades de emerger por la costa norte del centro del país en la tarde de mañana.
Se reitera que lo más importante de esta situación meteorológica son las fuertes e intensas lluvias que ocasionarán en las próximas 24 a 48 horas sobre la región oriental, extendiéndose a la región central mañana. 
El próximo Aviso de Ciclón Tropical se emitirá a la media noche de hoy martes. 
J. M. Rubiera  M. T. Llanes 

INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA DE CUBA


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2007 às 13:18)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)*

*A LAS 800 AM EDT...1200Z...  ...EL CENTRO DE NOEL A PUNTO DE SALIR FUERA DE LA COSTA NORTE DE CUBA...*


Link: Imagem de Satélite IR

*Continúa atento oriente cubano a tormenta tropical Noel*

Las autoridades gubernamentales de las provincias orientales cubanas continúan hoy con la adopción de medidas para proteger la población y los recursos en esos territorios afectados por las lluvias de la tormenta tropical Noel. Según informaciones difundidas por Radio Rebelde (RR), han ocurrido precipitaciones localmente intensas en Guantánamo, Santiago de Cuba, Granma, Holguín, Las Tunas y Camagüey donde existen crecidas de los ríos e inundaciones en las zonas bajas.
La incomunicación de localidades por la destrucción de las carreteras, la pérdida del fluido eléctrico y la interrupción de las comunicaciones telefónicas son afectaciones comunes en las provincias del este cubano. Miles de personas han sido evacuadas, principalmente en aquellas zonas bajas y de frecuentes penetraciones del mar, hacia lugares seguros donde están garantizados los medios y alimentos necesarios para la momentánea estancia, precisó RR.
Hasta el momento no hay pérdidas humanas y se encuentran protegidos la mayoría de los recursos económicos. La víspera, el Estado Mayor de la Defensa Civil extendió la Fase Informativa para las centrales provincias de Ciego de Avila, Sancti Spíritus, Villa Clara y Cienfuegos donde las autoridades y la población deben estar atentos al organismo ciclónico.
De acuerdo con el parte de las 06:00 hora local del Instituto de Meteorología de Cuba, proseguirán las lluvias localmente intensas y las fuertes marejadas en la parte norte del este y centro de la Isla. 

Prensa Latina


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2007 às 21:10)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)*

A tempestade tropical Noel manteve-se hoje praticamente estacionária, com o centro à superficie (LLC) próximo da costa norte de Cuba. A convecção profunda esteve durante o dia de hoje bastante desacoplada do LLC, maioritariamente a NE do centro. No entanto não está previsto que se separe e enfraqueca consequentemente, e é até possível  que esteja a tentar criar um novo LLC na zona com mais convecção. 

Segundo as previsões, o NOEL iniciará um movimento mais pronunciado para norte, e manter-se-á durante algum tempo como Tempestade tropical,e posteriormente como extra tropical, ainda com bastante intensidade, rumo à Terra Nova, Canadá.



> THE CENTER OF NOEL DRIFTED WESTWARD FOR A FEW HOURS AROUND
> MIDDAY...BUT RECENTLY HAS BEEN NEARLY STATIONARY...OR PERHAPS
> MAKING A SMALL CYCLONIC LOOP...JUST OFFSHORE OF THE NORTH COAST OF
> CUBA. THE CENTER IS NOT AS WELL CONNECTED TO THE DEEP CONVECTION AS
> ...


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2007 às 22:17)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)*

Tempestade tropical *"Natal"* ? 



> *Tempestade tropical "Natal" fez 59 mortos desde domingo*
> 31.10.2007 - 18h13 AF
> A tempestade tropical “Natal” provocou 59 mortos nas Caraíbas desde o último domingo, estando previsto que ainda hoje abandone o território cubano, onde fortes chuvas já provocaram danos materiais consideráveis, sem que tenham sido registadas vítimas nos primeiros balanços oficiais.
> 
> ...


(c) Fonte: Público


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2007 às 12:39)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)*

A tempestade tropical Noel deixou Cuba, nesta quarta-feira, rumo ao norte, após deixar chuvas no leste da ilha que obrigaram à remoção de milhares de pessoas, fundamentalmente para casas de parentes. Só na parte norte de Camagüey são mais de 120 casas destruídas total ou parcialmente, enquanto no resto das províncias ainda se calculam os danos. Áreas inteiras foram isoladas pela água, que invadiu estradas e passagens. Muitas plantações também foram inundadas.
*Noel é o primeiro ciclone a afetar Cuba diretamente desde 2005. Wilma foi o último, e provocou grandes inundações e danos na capital Havana.*

Último Segundo


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2007 às 22:40)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical NOEL (Atlântico 2007 #14)*

*Tempestade Noel provoca ventos nas Bahamas*

A tempestade tropical Noel atravessou na quinta-feira o noroeste das Bahamas, ganhando força e velocidade ao se distanciar da Flórida e do Caribe, onde provocou inundações e deslizamentos que deixaram mais de cem mortos. Uma alerta de tempestade em vigor na Flórida foi suspenso quando o Noel fazia sua já aguardada curva no sentido nor-nordeste, o que deve levar seus efeitos até a Nova Scotia, no Canadá. Bermuda, território britânico no meio do Atlântico, está sob alerta, para caso Noel se encaminhe mais a leste que o previsto, segundo meteorologistas dos Estados Unidos. 
Às 14h (16h em Brasília), o centro da tempestade estava perto de Nassau, capital das Bahamas, deslocando-se a nor-nordeste a 22 quilômetros por hora, segundo o Centro Nacional de Furacões dos EUA. A tempestade tinha ventos regulares de 95 quilômetros por hora, ligeiramente mais do que três horas antes, mas aquém dos 119 quilômetros por hora que a colocariam na categoria dos furacões. 
Noel matou pelo menos 66 pessoas na República Dominicana, muitas delas arrastadas pelas águas de dois rios que transbordaram em Villa Altagracia, nos arredores de Santo Domingo. No Haiti, que divide a ilha Hispaniola com a Dominicana, há 34 mortos confirmados, segundo a Defesa Civil. Na Jamaica, uma pessoa morreu no desabamento de uma casa. Cuba retirou milhares de pessoas de áreas vulneráveis, e reservatórios transbordaram, mas não houve vítimas fatais. 
Esta é a 14a tempestade tropical da temporada de 2007. Os meteorologistas prevêem que ela rapidamente perderá suas características tropicais, mas continuará provocando fortes ventos. 

O Globo Online


----------



## Gerofil (2 Nov 2007 às 07:54)

*NOEL: Furacão de categoria 1*

*A tempestade tropical Noel ganhou força e se transformou em um furacão da categoria 1*

Pelo menos 109 pessoas morreram na República Dominicana, no Haiti, na Jamaica e nas Bahamas em decorrência das inundações e deslizamentos de terras provocados pela passagem da até então tempestade tropical, que já é considerada a mais devastadora a atingir a região do Atlântico neste ano. 
Até agora, o furacão mais devastador a atingir a região neste ano havia sido o Félix, que deixou 101 mortos na Nicarágua e em Honduras, em setembro. 
Segundo o Centro Nacional de Furacões dos Estados Unidos, o Noel está se movendo em direção ao nordeste com ventos de 120 km/h. 
O arquipélago das Bermudas está em alerta para a passagem do Noel. O Centro Nacional de Furacões chegou a emitir um alerta de tempestade tropical para a costa sudeste da Flórida, que depois foi cancelado. 
A passagem do Noel provocou destruição em diversos países. Em Cuba, cerca de 24 mil pessoas tiveram de abandonar suas casas. Calcula-se que pelo menos 2 mil casas foram danificadas pelas enchentes no centro e no leste da ilha. 
Na República Dominicana, pelo menos 73 pessoas morreram. O ministro do Interior dominicano, Franklin Almeyda, disse à BBC que mais de 50 mil pessoas foram afetadas pela passagem do Noel no país. O governo declarou estado de emergência para os próximos 30 dias e pediu ajuda internacional, principalmente com o envio de equipes de resgate e helicópteros. 
Centenas de voluntários ajudam as equipes da defesa civil a enviar auxílio a comunidades isoladas pelas enchentes e pelos deslizamentos. 
No Haiti, foram confirmadas oficialmente até agora 34 mortes. Uma pessoa morreu na Jamaica, no desmoronamento de uma casa por causa da tempestade. Nas Bahamas, um homem morreu afogado, depois de abandonar seu caminhão e ser levado pela correnteza. Navios de cruzeiro foram obrigados a adiar sua chegada ao arquipélago para o fim de semana. 

O Globo Online


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2007 às 10:03)

O NOEL durante a noite intensificou-se para furacão Cat1 e apresentando uma estrutura bastante organizada. Dados da pressãoe vento recolhidos por um voo de reconhecimento justificam a elevação de categoria.

No entanto, nas últimas horas (como podem ver na animação em baixo) as águas mais frias estão a  tornar a convecção menos profunda e o NOEL começará a perder as suas características tropicais durante o dia de hoje efectuando a transição para sistema extra-tropical.  Apesar desse facto, o NOEL continua a ser perigoso, pois durante alguns dias manter-se-á como um potente ciclone extra-tropical com ventos até mais fortes do que teve até agora.













> INITIAL      02/0900Z 28.4N  75.2W    70 KT
> 12HR VT     02/1800Z 31.2N  73.6W    70 KT...BECOMING EXTRATROPICAL
> 24HR VT     03/0600Z 35.4N  71.2W    70 KT...EXTRATROPICAL
> 36HR VT     03/1800Z 40.0N  68.7W    75 KT...EXTRATROPICAL
> ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Nov 2007 às 15:13)

Vince disse:


> O NOEL durante a noite intensificou-se para furacão Cat1 e apresentando uma estrutura bastante organizada. Dados da pressãoe vento recolhidos por um voo de reconhecimento justificam a elevação de categoria.
> 
> No entanto, nas últimas horas (como podem ver na animação em baixo) as águas mais frias estão a  tornar a convecção menos profunda e o NOEL começará a perder as suas características tropicais durante o dia de hoje efectuando a transição para sistema extra-tropical.  Apesar desse facto, o NOEL continua a ser perigoso, pois durante alguns dias manter-se-á como um potente ciclone extra-tropical com ventos até mais fortes do que teve até agora.



Boas malta!!

A seguir com alguma atençao este evento bastante organizado, o NOEL, neste momento apesar de cat1 tende em perder força nas proximas horas, mas, tambem tende a reunir forças apos essas horas, pois a temp_agua__mar nessa zona estara na media dos 25/26Cº!! http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/produtos/previsao/mar/mar_00_10_12_024.gif

Se assim seguir a trajectoria que eu acredito que siga por mais algum tempo de NE como esta para uma viragem a E acredito que ganhe um pouco de força mas no entanto nao como cat1 mas sim como TS se assim seguir como se ve a linha de agua quente...mas quem sabe estes bichos tem vida propria!!

So sei que as aguas quentes andam por ai http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/satelite/imaxes/SST_n.jpg

Isto tudo a minha opiniao!!


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2007 às 15:36)

O NOEL evolui rapidamente para ciclone extra-tropical com a convecção e a estrutura a colapsar no centro. Neste momento ainda é considerado um ciclone tropical porque um voo de reconhecimento ainda encontrou um warmcore bem definido aos 700hPa, mas a continuar assim a este ritmo, será inteiramente extra-tropical daqui a algumas horas. Contudo, como já foi dito, manter-se-á como um potente e perigoso ciclone extra-tropical, estando mesmo previsto um aumento da intensidade dos ventos e marés após a transição estar concluida.


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2007 às 22:05)

O NHC acabou de emitir o último aviso sobre o NOEL, passando agora a responsabilidade para os serviços de Meteorologia (não tropical) dos EUA e do Canadá. Apesar de já não ser considerado um ciclone tropical, continuaremos aqui a seguir o Noel.








> HURRICANE NOEL ADVISORY NUMBER  25
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL162007
> 500 PM EDT FRI NOV 02 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (3 Nov 2007 às 15:46)

O agora ciclone extratropical NOEL continua com aspecto imponente e a gerar ventos muito intensos, que nalguns de forma localizada poderão equivaler à categoria 2. Os alertas são incessantes, sobretudo para não se menorizar o facto de já não ser um ciclone tropical.








> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
> 948 AM EDT SAT NOV 3 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (4 Nov 2007 às 15:47)

*Efeitos da tempestade "Noel" já podem ser sentidos no Canadá*

Toronto (Canadá), *3 nov* - A costa da província de Nova Escócia, no atlântico canadense, começou a sentir hoje os efeitos da tempestade "Noel", com seqüências de fortes ventos e ondas de até 10 metros. O Instituto Meteorológico do Canadá assinalou que na noite de sábado para domingo espera-se que a província receba ventos de até 140 km/h e ondas que podem chegar aos 12 metros, embora tenha explicado que os efeitos não serão tão extremos como os sofridos em 2003 com a chegada do furacão "Juan".
Na ocasião, milhares de casas ficaram sem eletricidade e dezenas de milhares de árvores foram derrubadas pelos ventos. O "Juan" também deixou alguns pontos da província sem eletricidade por até duas semanas.
O Instituto Meteorológico do Canadá advertiu que embora o "Noel" seja menos poderoso que o "Juan", a tempestade é muito maior e nas próximas horas até 70 milímetros de chuva podem atingir as províncias de Nova Escócia, Nova Brunswick e a Ilha do Príncipe Eduardo. O "Noel", que foi rebaixado de furacão a tempestade, matou 134 pessoas em sua passagem pelo Caribe. A maior parte das mortes foi registrada na República Dominicana e Haiti.

Último Segundo


----------



## Gerofil (4 Nov 2007 às 15:51)

*Enfraquecido, Noel deixa 100 mil sem energia eléctrica no Canadá*

Cerca de 100 mil clientes da companhia de energia elétrica de Nova Scotia, no Canadá, estavam sem energia elétrica neste domingo, devido a ventos fortes remanescentes do furacão Noel. *O Noel, que passou pela costa atlântica dos Estados Unidos e atingiu o Canadá no sábado, foi o mais letal furacão da temporada de 2007.* 
A tempestade deixou mais de 120 mortos e milhares de desabrigados no Caribe, principalmente na República Dominicana e no Haiti. Além disso, cortou a eletricidade de cerca de 25 mil pessoas na região da Nova Inglaterra, no nordeste dos EUA. 
Com rajadas de vento de mais de 100 km/h no sábado, o Noel trouxe chuva forte à costa canadense. Não houve registro de mortes até agora na área. 
Segundo a previsão, o tempo deve melhorar ainda neste domingo, e os ventos vão diminuir na Nova Scotia, província com quase milhão de habitantes. As autoridades pediram às pessoas que fiquem longe de fiação elétrica que foi derrubada. 

O Globo Online


----------



## Minho (4 Nov 2007 às 16:48)

Fica assim provado que a categoria de um furacão não é tudo....
Aquilo que parecia uma modesta tempestade tropical provocou grandes inundações com elevados prejuízos de bens materiais e vidas. 
Também falta saber até que ponto as autoridades não subestimaram a tempestade por ser na altura isso mesmo, uma tempestade e não furacão... 
Esta visto também a grande perigosidade que acarreta qualquer perturbação seja tropical ou não quando de alguma manei se torna estacionária. No ano passado cá em Portugal podemos verificar isso mesmo com algumas depressões que avançaram muito lentamente.


----------



## Vince (4 Nov 2007 às 21:37)

Minho disse:


> Fica assim provado que a categoria de um furacão não é tudo....
> Aquilo que parecia uma modesta tempestade tropical provocou grandes inundações com elevados prejuízos de bens materiais e vidas.
> Também falta saber até que ponto as autoridades não subestimaram a tempestade por ser na altura isso mesmo, uma tempestade e não furacão...
> Esta visto também a grande perigosidade que acarreta qualquer perturbação seja tropical ou não quando de alguma manei se torna estacionária. No ano passado cá em Portugal podemos verificar isso mesmo com algumas depressões que avançaram muito lentamente.




Muito oportuna observação Minho ! O NOEL, enquanto "mera" tempestade tropical tornou-se mais mortífera do que os dois Categoria 5 deste ano. E foi uma tempestade em finais de Outubro, quando a climatologia normalmente já deixa a Republica Dominicana à margem destes eventos, precisamente o país onde provocou mais vitimas.


----------

